#  Alternativmedizin >   pflanzliches relaxan, gibts das? >

## Sabrina24

hallo, 
weis jemand von euch ob es ein pflanzliches relaxan - dient der muskelentspannung- gibt? ich nehme ab und zu mydocalm, die helfen sehr gut nur möcht ich nicht so oft die chemiebombe einwerfen..... 
eigentlich bräuchte ich es öfters bzw. einfach mehr als ich es jetzt nehme aber ich kann ja nicht dauernd das zeug fressen...... 
es sollte auch wie mydocalm recht schnell wirken... 
gruß

----------


## Teetante

Mydocalm ist doch eher eines der harmlosen Mittel, Musaril wäre da schon ein anderes Kaliber.  
Pflanzliches? Keine Ahnung.  
Welche Beschwerden hast Du, da Du schreibst, Du bräuchtest mehr als jetzt??

----------


## Sabrina24

ja klar ist das nicht der brecher schlecht hin, gott sei dank. den grund warum ich mehr benötige bzw. es öfters brauch möcht ich nicht so öffentlich hier sagen ich schicke dir daher ne pn. 
gruß

----------


## Teetante

Ok, dann warte ich auf die PN.

----------


## Pianoman

@Sabrina24  Pflanzliche Mittel (verstanden als "sanfte" Medikamente), die ähnlich einer Lokalanästhesie relaxierend in den muskulären Steuerungsmechanismus eingreifen, gibt´s m.E. mit so spezifischer Wirkung nicht.  Da bieten sich wohl nur die üblichen, entspannend wirkenden Mittel wie Johanniskraut etc. an.   Im Hinblick auf die unregelmässige Einnahme des Mittels, ich vermute bei akuten Schmerzuständen, gibt´s eine lesenswerte medizinische Studie:   http://www.medknowledge.de/abstract/med/med2003/8-2003-1-muskelrelaxantien.htm  Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Eines der bekanntesten, pflanzlichen Relaxanzen, aber leider auch mit einer (absolut) tödlichen Wirkung, ist Curare!
Es lähmt alles...
Es ist/war ein Jagdgift der südamerikanischen Ureinwohner.
Es tötet da es *auch* die Atmenmuskulatur lahm legt.
Das Antidot (=Gegengift), Acetylcholin, gibt es zwar muß aber sofort und in sehr hohen Dosen gegeben werden. 
Es ist also dafür ungeeignet!!!!!

----------


## Pianoman

:zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Den Tipp wollte ich nicht geben, Schubser. Erschien mir als keine rechte Alternative.

----------


## Sabrina24

hallo, 
ich glaub die suche nach nem shcnell wirkenden pflanzlichen relaxan kann ich knicken.....danke euch trotzdem! 
äh @schubser ich will ja nur gewisse muskelpartien entspannen/entkrampfen und nicht dabei drauf gehn  :Smiley:  
ich glaub wenn das so heftig ist kriegt das eh keine sau *kopfkratz* 
gruß

----------


## Patientenschubser

_Nein das bekommst du so nicht!_ 
Deswegen hab ich es eingestellt....

----------


## Ravenna

ich mags garnicht sagen....
in holland wird canabis fuer "pflanzliches relaxen" empfohlen....
ok, verstoesst hier gegen das betaeubungsmittel gesetz deswegen lass ich mich auch garnicht aus und der kommentar darf auch gerne geloescht werden  :Zwinker:

----------

